# Bild immer am unteren Bildrand ausrichten (Auflösung muss egal sein)



## Vatar (15. März 2005)

Nabend.

Ich habe einen Navigationsframe an dessen Ende ich eine Grafik anzeigen möchte. Diese Grafik soll immer am unteren Bildschirmrand ausgerichtet sein, damit sie auch bei höheren Auflösungen dort ist und nicht mitten im Bild hängt.
Ich habs im Dreamweaver schon mit valign und geschachtelten Tabellen probiert, aber irgendwie haut das bei mir (ich denke mal der Fehler liegt bei mir) nicht hin. 
Einmal hatte es mir Dreamweaver ausgerichtet angezeigt, aber als ich es im Browser anschauen wollte hat ers nicht gemacht.


Er soll:
-----------------------------------------------------------
bla1
bla2
bla3





Grafik
-----------------------------------------------------------


Aber er macht
-----------------------------------------------------------
bla1
bla2
bla3
Grafik





-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. März 2005)

```
<table width="100%">
<tr>
<td valign="top">
Oben ausgerichtet
</td>
<tr>
<td valign="bottom">
Unten ausgerichtet
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Besser wäre jedoch eine Lösung mit Divs und CSS, weil obiges nicht unbeingt das NonPlusUltra ist!


----------



## Vatar (15. März 2005)

Leider noch das selbe problem (ich hab noch height="100%" eingefügt). Dreamweaver zeigt es so an wie ich will aber kein Browser (IE, Mozi).

Wie würde es den mit Divs und CSS ausschauen (CSS verwende ich schon)?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. März 2005)

Stell mal deinen Code zur Verfügung, dann schauen wir mal....


----------



## Vatar (15. März 2005)

Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe

Also in der index.htm hab ich die Frames definiert

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
		<meta name="description" content="Überblick über aktuelle Versicherungen">
		<meta name="keywords" content="versicherung makler">
		<meta name="author" content="Marc Schlegel, Sven Mocho">
		<title>Sven Mocho: Ihr Versicherungsmakler</title>
	</head>

	<frameset rows="40,*" cols="*" >
  		<frame src="kopfleiste/kopfleiste.htm" name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize >
  
  		<frameset rows="*" cols="223,*,70" >
    		<frame src="menu/menu.htm" name="menuFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>
	
			<frameset rows="*,30" >
				<frame src="main/home.htm" name="mainFrame" scrolling="auto" noresize>
				<frame src="bottom/bottom.htm" name="bottomFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>
			</frameset>
	
			<frame src="logo.htm" name="logoFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>
  		</frameset>
	</frameset>
	
	<noframes>
		<body>
			Dieses Dokoment verwendet Frames. Bitte laden Sie sich einen aktuellen Browser herunter.
			<br><br>
			
		</body>
	</noframes>
</html>
```

menu.htm

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../stylesheet.css">
	</head>

	<body>
	
    <table width="100%" height="100%">
		<tr>
		<td valign="top">
		Oben ausgerichtet
		</td>
		<tr>
		<td valign="bottom">
		 unten ausgerichtet
		</tr>
	</table>
	</body>
</html>
```
Wie gesagt, zeigt Dreamweaver das Ergebnis an, welches ich haben möchte. Aber der Browser schreibt die zwei Zeilen direkt untereinander


----------



## Quaese (16. März 2005)

Hi,

wenn du in der Tabelle mal *border* auf 1 setzt, stellst du fest, dass die Tabelle tatsächlich
nicht 100% hoch ist. Um dies zu erreichen, musst du den Viewport (html) und den Body zunächst
die Höhe von 100% zuweisen. Ausserdem würde ich Innen- und Aussenabstände des Bodys
Null setzen, da sonst Scrollbars entstehen.

Notiere folgendes zusätzlich in deinem CSS-File:

```
body, html{ height: 100%;}
body{ margin: 0;
      padding: 0;}
```
Ich hoffe, dir hilft das weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Vatar (16. März 2005)

Super, hat funktioniert. 
Danke


----------

